# الزواج المسيحى



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 يوليو 2007)

الزواج المسيحى


الزواج هو من أقدم الأنظمة التي رتبها الله للإنسان. وقد عرفه الإنسان قبل ظهور الحكومات والمؤسسات وكافة الأنظمة الأخرى. تأسس نظام الزواج يوم خلق الله الإنسان ذكراً وأنثى في الجنة أنشأ الله آدم وحواء فأبدع في خلقهما ووضعهما في الجنة وقال لهما: "أثمرا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض".
استباح بعض الناس أنواع مختلفة من الشهوات والممارسات الجنسية مستهينين بالوسيلة المثلى التي أرادها الله سبحانه. وظن البعض الآخر أن الجنس في حد ذاته نجاسة وعار لا يجب الحديث عنه إلا في الظلام فقط. هذا في حين أن الله سبحانه لم يخلق شيئاً معيباً أو نجساً، لكن تفكيرنا السقيم هو مصدر النجاسة والعيب . لقد وهب الله الإنسان حكمة وغريزة جنسية طاهرة طالما لم يسئ ذلك الإنسان استخدامه مع غير زوج واحد أو زوجة واحدة. حيث خلق الله آدم واحد، وحواء واحدة معبرا عن إرادته في أن يكون للإنسان زوج واحد أو زوجة واحدة، كنموذج لعدم الشرك بالله سبحانه عز وجل ولو جزنا في المصاعب معه.
فالزواج إذا هو:

(1) نظام إلهي (تكوين1: 28)

(2) شركة طاهرة (تكوين2: 18)

(3) تعاون طاهر (جامعة4: 9-11)

(4) إشباع لاحتياج طبيعي (1كورنثوس7: 1-4)

(5) يؤدى إلى بقاء الجنس البشرى (تكوين9: 1)

(5) رباط دائم في شتى الظروف: في السراء والضراء،في الصحة والمرض....(عبرانيين13: 4)


شروط الزواج المسيحي:

(1) روحياً: يشترط أن يكون الطرفان مسيحيين مؤمنين. (2كورنثوس6: 14-17)

(2) نفسياً: أن يكون الطرفان مسيحيين ناضجين من خلفية واحدة - ذوق واحد - تعليم متقارب - اهتمامات واحدة - على أن يكون سن الشاب أكبر قليلاً من الفتاة.

(3) صحياً: أن يكون الشخصان صحيحين عقلياً. (4) شرعياً: موافقة الطرفين بدون إجبار.


ما هو الوقت المناسب للزواج ؟ 

(1) عندما يقودك الله، وبعد أن تكون صليت كثيراً من أجل هذا الأمر طالباً مشورة الله.

(2) انتظر حتى تشعر بحب طاهر نحو شخصية معينة لأن حب الشهوة لا يبنى بيتاً سليماً (1كورنثوس13).

(3) انتظر حتى ترى أنك قادر على تحمل مسئولية الزوجة (والزواج).

(4) انتظر موافقة ورضا الوالدين وأولى الأمر، فهذا مهم.


أهمية الخطبة بالنسبة للزواج 

فيجب أن تكون هناك فترة للخطبة يعلن عنها في الكنيسة على أن تكون فترة الخطوبة بعيدة عن كل دنس وذلك لأنها أساس لحياة مقدسة طاهرة. ولا يوجد زواج في السر مهما كان بل يجب أن يكون الزواج معلناً في الكنيسة. إذا شك أحد الطرفين في صلاحية الأخر قبل الزواج ، فعليه تأجيل الزواج لحين التأكد من الطرف الآخر، وذلك لأن عهود الزواج ملزمة للطرفين معاً ولكل واحد أيضا على حدة حتى ولو لم يلتزم الطرف الأخر . لأن قانون الزواج ليس قانونا بشريا ملزما أمام البشر بل هو قانون إلهي والتزام أمام الله.


حكم الزوج أو الزوجة الزانية،ومتى يسمح بالطلاق

تعريف الزنا هو أن يكون للمرء علاقة جسدية مع شخص آخر بخلاف شريك الحياة (الزوج أو الزوجة). ولذا فإن الزنا هو الخطية الوحيدة التي جعل الإنجيل عقوبتها الطلاق ( متى 19: 9). ومن يطلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا ويتزوج بأخرى يعتبر زانياً ومن يتزوج بمطلقه يعتبر زانياً.

ففي الزواج المسيحي يكون المسيح هو سيد البيت. لذلك فإن الكتاب المقدس لا يشجع على الزواج من غير المسيحي أو غير المسيحية حتى ولو كان هذا يضيف إلى عدد المسيحيين. لأن المسيح يرفض أن ينضم أحد إلى عائلته الروحية لأي سبب سوى الإيمان النقي. لهذا فإن من يخالف قواعد الزواج المسيحي يعتبر مخالفا لروح المسيح وتعاليمه. فلا ينعم بعلاقة حية مع المسيح ويخسر الخلاص المجاني الذي يناله المؤمنون بالمسيح.

الرب معكم ويبارك تعب محبتكم 
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## asula (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج المسيحى*

كثير حلو هالموضوع وعن جد شدني اليه بقوة 
شكرا لانك وضحت هالموضوع الحلو 
بالاخص الزواج من غير اديان لان كثير من الناس ما يعرفون اذا هذا صح او خطا
شكرا كثير والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Tabitha (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج المسيحى*

موضوع جميل اخونا اثناسيوس ومهم
شكررا


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج المسيحى*

ميرسى يا اثناسيوس ............. فعلا" الموضوع مهم جدا" ولقد عالجته بطريقه واضحه اتمنى ان يستفيد منه الجميع  ................وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ..............وصلوات القديسين تكون معك أ مين .


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الزواج المسيحى*

الرب يعوضكم عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فانى الرب قادر ان يستخدم هذا الموضوع لاجل مجد اسمة القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس ولالهنا المجد الدائم من الان والى الابد امين


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الزواج المسيحى*

*موضوع جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## سحاب الخير (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكرر هذا القسم ليس للاسئلة والاجوبة*
*يرجى التقيد بالقوانين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*المراقب*


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جميل جدا"
يا اثانسيوس
شكرا" لتعب محبتك*_​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

